

Best iPad accessory ever? - dchs
http://vimeo.com/12333858

======
kevinelliott
We still haven't seen delivery of the gaming case that's been promised for
what seems like years now. The demand is certainly there for DPads, so I
wonder why the huge holdup. Apple certainly makes it difficult for third-party
hardware vendors to release legitimately supported attachments that make use
of the connector (otherwise you often need to jailbreak).

Some games, like Tetris, racing games, and retro games, would function so much
better with a physical DPad than a virtual screen based one.

------
mikeleeorg
Wow. And here I thought velcro was the best iPad accessory ever:
<http://vimeo.com/11886557>

~~~
dchs
That is so awesome - thanks for that!

